# NCAA Pick 'em



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

*FREE NODAK OUTDOORS T-SHIRT OF CHOICE TO THE WINNER*

Take your shot at immortality and pick the best bracket. Everybody from the site is welcome to join, there isn't a big cash prize, but you'll have braggin rights on anyone that joins. Just go to http://fantasysports.yahoo.com and either login or get a username and join the ranks of the best from the site.

Free on Yahoo!

Yahoo League! 
League ID - 88801

Password - tarheels

-870 XPRS


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'll add too, the more the merrier. Get your wives, kids, inlaws, outlaws, dogs, cats, and the whole lot of them to sign up. It's only fun if there is a bunch of us. Happy picking...... :jammin: Tarheels :jammin:

-870


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

GO HEELS!! :sniper:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I will pick them tonight to perfection


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok I'm fillin out my brackets now...

Here's the bracket:

[siteimg]3836[/siteimg]

My picks:

West: Duke
East: Gonzaga
Midwest: North Carolina
SouthEast: Boston College

Some of the biggest questions leading up to this week include:

• Syracuse coach Jim Boeheim said the Orange are better prepared for this year's tournament after winning the Big East. The Orange lost to Vermont in the first round last season?

• Will Gonzaga get past the second round?

• Which mid-majors will get through to the Sweet 16? There is always at least one.

• How will Connecticut respond after losing in the quarterfinals of the Big East tournament?

This should be great! Thursday can't come soon enough!

Ryan

.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ohhh and for you arm chair point guard/coach types.... here is some bracket strategy...

I won my office pool bracket last year thanks to the Tarheels dominance....

*SEED REPORT*

* There are 32 first-round games (not counting the odious play-in game Tuesday). Roughly one-fourth of them will be upsets. Over the past five years, there has been an average of just more than seven first-round upsets by lower-seeded teams.... Prepare accordingly.

For the past five years, at least one No. 12 seed has beaten a No. 5 seed. Most often, that's the champion of a smaller conference whacking an also-ran from a power conference.

*For your Final Four, think chalk. But not straight chalk!*

Picking all-out anarchy is fun, but rarely profitable. At least one No. 1 seed has made each of the past 25 Final Fours.....

Then again, picking nothing but favorites won't win the prize, either. Since the NCAA began seeding teams in 1979, all four No. 1 seeds have never made it. (Three have only made it three times, all in the 1990s.) In 26 out of 27 years, at least one team seeded third or lower has made the Final Four....

If you throw out two fluke years (1980 and 2000, each of which had three teams seeded fifth or lower) and one super-chalky year (1993, when three No. 1s and a No. 2 advanced) the average Final Four seeds have been remarkably consistent. They have ranged from 1.8 to 3.8 per team...

Soooo after you pick your Final Four, do some quick addition on the seeds of those teams. If they add up to less than seven (say, two No. 2s and two No. 1s) or more than 15 (say, a No. 8, a No. 5, a No. 2 and a No. 1), start over.

Pretty darn easy huh? :jammin:

Ryan

.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok so right now there are 5 people signed up! We need at least 10 more! Who's too chicken to compete? 

Militant Tiger C'mon and give this a shot! Ranger_Compact you too! We need some girls on this bracket to beat the pants of us.... L2H how about you?

It's super simple to figure out how to fill out the bracket! No excessive hoops knowledge needed! Every year we have casual fans kick booty on these types of pools!

Who knows maybe Chris will throw in a free t-shirt for the winner! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Alright.....*FREE NODAK OUTDOORS T-SHIRT FOR THE WINNER*

Let's have some fun with it!

BTW - GW is taking Duke down in the 2nd round.....


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I tired entering in to fill out my bracket and it keeps telling me the ID and passsword are wrong. Am I in the wrong area??help.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Madison said:


> I tired entering in to fill out my bracket and it keeps telling me the ID and passsword are wrong. Am I in the wrong area??help.


I had the same error too... what you may need to do is go to this link:

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.c ... createteam

and create a "team" ...you need to click ok on the "I Accept" TOU and then it launches you into a form to sign up a name etc....

try that and let me know...

Ryan

.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I put texas and Boston in the finals


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Help! I signed in but can't make the picks. I get this scren when I click on the overview link for each region:
Home NFL MLB NBA NHL NCAA Tourney NCAAW NASCAR Golf Tennis Soccer More Fantasy Shop

Opinion & Analysis Photos College Broadcasts SportStream Video Live Odds

Yahoo! Sports - Document Not Found 
Yahoo! Sports - Document Not Found

The document you requested is not found. 
You may be able to find what you want through our site index.

If you still have problems, check out Help.

Search: Yahoo! Sports Yahoo! News The Web for

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Copyright © 2006 Yahoo! Inc. All rights reserved. Privacy Policy - Terms of Service - Copyright/IP Policy - Help - Ad Feedback

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

never mind.... I figured it out


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Go Nevada reno WOLFPACK,, they will win hands down  ...........maybe :-?


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

I will also have to take the pack :beer: 3 straight ncaa appearances and Fazekas will have to have a big game against Boston College.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

> Militant Tiger C'mon and give this a shot! Ranger_Compact you too! We need some girls on this bracket to beat the pants of us.... L2H how about you?


OY, oy, oy - I dunno 'bout this....Bball is definitely not one of my strong points - football, yes, NASCAR, yes, but BB....Hell, I'll give 'er a try.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Ben Elli said:


> Madison said:
> 
> 
> > I tired entering in to fill out my bracket and it keeps telling me the ID and passsword are wrong. Am I in the wrong area??help.
> ...


I go to the yahoo sports ID section and enter the password and ID given above and it still doesnt allow me to enter.. IS there something that I am doing wrong still?? help again


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Madison said:


> Ben Elli said:
> 
> 
> > Madison said:
> ...


Did you start with the link I provided above? If so and you cant get in still... try this...

On this link:

http://tournament.fantasysports.yahoo.com/men

on the right hand side as a column for "My pick set".... click the "edit" button there. Does it take you into a place you need to create a fantasy login/username?

Does that get you past? I agree there initial login is a nightmare to get started.....

Ryan

.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Madison did you manage to get in? What's the scoop?

Ryan


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey Everyone! The games start later this morning! Last chance to get on board! Come have some fun and sign up!

:beer:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Ben Elli said:


> Madison did you manage to get in? What's the scoop?
> 
> Ryan


Allright I've done everything that has been mentioned above and I still cant get anywhere..

I went to "My pick Set" but there is no "edit" button in the box to click on..

Dont know what to do now..


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Madison said:


> Ben Elli said:
> 
> 
> > Madison did you manage to get in? What's the scoop?
> ...


Madison,

PM me with your picks and I'll try to get a new account entered for you before the games start this morning.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Let the Games begin.....may the best Nodaker win.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

870 XPRS said:


> Madison said:
> 
> 
> > Ben Elli said:
> ...


Sounds good man!! appreciate it.. Its 1130 so I got 45 min. yet..


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Everyone hear about the "suspicious" package scare at the San Diego games? They 've cleared the stadium and delayed the games! The teams are still back at their hotels!

Wow


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

My brackett might just be shot to hell If BC looses I am screwed double over time.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Your ok they just won.... 8)


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

BC finally won after 2 OT's, wow..


----------



## BBlead (Feb 25, 2006)

GO HEELS!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Yeah, i was gritting the teeth during the BC game. I have them in the final 4, that would have been a hard nut shot to start out the bracket.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Go Montana! Keep kickin some Nevada butt! I picked em to upset! ya baby! keep it up! They're currently up by 11! :jammin:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Well I found the upset of hte tourney....Hunter_58346 picked Oral Roberts to beat the #1 Seed Memphis in the first round. If he gets it right, I think i'm forfeiting my bracket. Bama lookin good in the first round, tough break on UW-Mil Ryan. I see you had Oklahoma winning 3 games.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't think I picked Montana. oh well they will loose in the second round so I should be fine


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Man this first day is going to kill me what the heck now Tenesse is getting taken to the wire.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> Bama lookin good in the first round, tough break on UW-Mil Ryan. I see you had Oklahoma winning 3 games.


Yeah that is definitely gonna hurt....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Tennessee would really be a bracket buster for you Sotaman.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I am pulling my darn hair out here I am only getting updates on the web


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Lucked out on that, pretty nice shot to go up by 2 with .4 left on the clock. Your final 4 teams are secure for now.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

with how close the two have been I am starting to second guess my self


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Only one wrong so far today. But holy crap I have had almost three huge upsets Gonzaga, Tenesse, and Boston Coll. And I have Tenesse and Boston in the final four. Boy that could have been bad


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Same here....10-1 so far today. All my upsets came through except for Seton Hall.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I was hoping Gonzaga would lose, I have them losing next rd anyways. I just wanted to hear the heartbreak from those of you that had them going farther in teh tourney. I have a couple losses under my belt, but a lot of tourney left.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

11 and 1 so far. Only got the Bama/Marquette game wrong (had to pull for quette, me and diener are tight).

Some good late games that will start to separate the men from the boys. I got San Diego State over Indiana and TX A&M over the orangemen.

The one pick I regret is the Utah State over Washington.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

The Orange are going to hurt a little because I had them winning in the next round over LSU but then loosing there next game


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Day one leaders:

Sotaman and Chris Hustad with 14/16 correct

7 tied with 13/16 correct

2 with 12/16 correct

10 with 11/16 correct


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I about pulled my hair out at the end of the Indiana/San Diego game. SD just gave that game away.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> I about pulled my hair out at the end of the Indiana/San Diego game. SD just gave that game away.


Loved it,,I got Indiana winning 2 games. I knew the whole game that Indiana had it in the bag.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Chris I wear an XL shirt I will post my address later. What do I have to choose from as far as color and design go.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

sotaman said:


> Chris I wear an XL shirt I will post my address later. What do I have to choose from as far as color and design go.


ahhh the joys of exuberance... as I recall my league from last year...the guy leading after the first day ultimately took 5th place in the end! 

:bartime:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Man I will be happy to get that. Did you see how many scares I had yesterday by teams going a long way in my brackets no Ohio is doing it they are down by four at half.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jermaine Wallace hits an IMPOSSIBLE 3 to beat Iowa with 1 second left!!!!!!!!

Northwestern St beats Iowa 64-63!

A #14 beat a #3!

HOLY COW!!!!! 

There goes my pick!

That game was amazing! There were getting their butts kicked the whole game! That will be a highlight shot throughout the tourney!

Ryan


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

That was one he|| of an ending. Good thing I have WV beating them in rd 2. I've yet to have a team get beat that i've had winning more than 1 game.

smalls- tough break on Wisconsin man, you should have known that a team that can't beat NDSU wouldn't make it to the final 4.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I just lost three of four on the early games. No big deal everyone that won out of three losses next round anyway.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Well it looks like I guessed wrong on the cinderalla this year I have Southern ILL winning two games.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

If it wasn't for the miraculous 3 out of Northwestern State, I would have gone 8/8 on the morning matchups.

I still plan on a 15/16 day to get back into contention however.

Carolina at 8:30, get your tv's tuned in.

-870


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I see some messed up brackets if Alabany can hold on....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Back into 2nd place I am, but the Kansas loss hurts big time.

Chris, that shirt is something you don't want to let go of is it. I have you in my sights.

The next couple rounds is what seperates the boys from the men.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

870 we are in the same boat about KU


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> the Kansas loss hurts big time.


True.... though it looks like all of us took the same hit.... so its a wash

Man I'm startin to get my butt handed to me!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

screw you all I am taking my ball and going home you don't play fair

Darn it I have two teams out now that where going to the final four.. Tenesse and Kansas.. Screwed now


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't know if you guys have played around with the scenario generator on the picks page, but my fate for taking 1st rests solely on Carolina going to the title game.

I didn't need another reason to cheer for them but maybe i'll pick up my support a notch or two.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870 XPRS said:


> but my fate for taking 1st rests solely on Carolina going to the title game.


 :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

go terps


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

mr. 870, I would like to hear some thoughts on the UNC game today and just curious to see if you had your SI subscription already renewed???? that Duke hat will look pretty good this year, if ya don't want it, I'll take it off your hands

:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Didn't bring our A game, not much more I can say. We came into the season with low expectations and in my mind they performed well above them. It was a much better year than I figured they would have and I can honestly say I'm already looking forward to next year. I wouldn't want to be a big man in the ACC next year with Hansborough around. We got another bumper recruiting class, I guess I'll have to get the 2007 championship edition of SI after Carolina rips up the competition. They might as well just hand out both trophies at the same time this year, one to whoever lucks out and the other to the '07 champion tarheels.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

870,
now u sound like a cubs fan, (ie there is always next year)
just kidding

*GO Duke*


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

hoosier dhr said:


> *GO Duke*


* Did you mean-----GO HOME DUKE!!! *


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I think i have only BC left in my final four, at least i picked them to win it all. Go BC


----------



## Travery (Mar 15, 2005)

The Dukies go down HARD! :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Texas wins on a last second 3 BOMB!

That was a great ending..... Pittsnoggle just hit a 3 at the other end to tie it, and TX drove back down the court with 5 seconds left and drained a 3!

Wow!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

HOW IN THE HECK DID GONZAGA LOSE?!!!!

I think they were robbed....

Best game of the tourney!!!!!! WOW!

UCLA was down *17*!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Gonzaga had been overrated all year long. The 3 losses they had were to quality teams, but every tom, dick, and harry school had shots to win against them and they squeaked out wins. I commend the Zags for even making it this far.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I cant believe the # of upsets this year!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Washington just got screwed.... Guess the refs wanted a #1 seed to remain in the tourney...

It's amazing to watch some of the obvious blown calls....

WOW


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

How about the mysterious traveling call against BC when the guy drug him to the floor???? That was pure BS.....I think Washington screwed themselves. If you are going to foul a guy down the stretch it better be hard and the shot better have no chance to go in. The 3 pt play in my mind is what destroyed them. Mr. Andersen has been clutch all of his career and the 3 he hit to send it to overtime comes as no surprise. The sweet 16 provided for quite a few good games. The elite 8 and Final 4 aren't known for the caliber of games that the Sweet 16 traditionally has, but hopefully the games stay exciting.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> How about the mysterious traveling call against BC when the guy drug him to the floor???? That was pure BS.....I think Washington screwed themselves. If you are going to foul a guy down the stretch it better be hard and the shot better have no chance to go in. The 3 pt play in my mind is what destroyed them. Mr. Andersen has been clutch all of his career and the 3 he hit to send it to overtime comes as no surprise. The sweet 16 provided for quite a few good games. The elite 8 and Final 4 aren't known for the caliber of games that the Sweet 16 traditionally has, but hopefully the games stay exciting.


How about the obvious goaltending missed call by UConn? With that basket every subsequent play is altered and Washington advances... there is no way they could have overcome that deficit up by two possessions with that amount of time left....

Or the phantom foul at the top of the key by Washington, when the UConn guy tripped... it clearly was not a foul when their feet inadvertenly touch...



It was a good time though :beer:

...but sad that once again stripes freeze up during the last minutes of play..


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

well I would bet just about everyones brackets are screwed now I know there are no number one teams in the final four so far. and I don't think there are any twos left


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

How about those Masons!


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone have anyone even in the final four I know I don't


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I have UCLA left in my bracket at work but I'm done because there is some that have Florida also.

on ESPN they said that 1.5 million people filled out 3 mill brackets and 4 people had picked the final four correctly.


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

I think I have Florida and UCLA, but I don't remember my password. I tried recovering it, but no go.


----------

